# AWESOME tournament bass boat trailer



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

My good friend Chris Joseph designed this trailer for his 22' triton. A close group of guys including myself are apart of a fishing team based around the trailer. check it out and let me know what you think!

www.chmmobilemarketing.com


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Thats pretty cool!
If I seen that on the highway I would not think a boat was inside.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm impressed. THat's a great design, maybe a patent's in order.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

already taken care of


----------



## Bass_turd (Jan 14, 2006)

how much are guys looking at to do this to their trailers and can it be done to other kinds of boats???


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

hey procraft, saw the trailer on the river this past year. i believe at lock 10's chet smith tourny. pretty cool design. good luck with it. maybe see you guys at highlandtown again this year.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Aren't you guys better known as the "River Rats"??  WB


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

nope, still some of the same members though


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

That is brilliant!!! Looks sweet!!!


----------

